# Curiosity Meets the Cat



## agemechanic03 (May 27, 2007)

I know it will be a year from now till I get there, but does anyone of a TSD school that is really close to Spangdahlem AB in Germany? If so, I would like to get some contact info for them. I have contacted Master Brian Olden, but he is nowhere near where I will be located.


----------



## Butch (May 28, 2007)

Army, Air Force, or Marines? 
Butch


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 29, 2007)

Air Force


----------

